# homogene netze



## Chosi (31. Juli 2002)

Ich suche eine art Bericht o.ä. über den Aufbau eines homogenen Netzes innerhalb einer Firma...

-aufbau
-netzwerktechnik
-verschiedene rechnerarten


Hab' schon mehrere Suchmacschinen abgeklappert, aber irgendwie find' ich nix wirklich brauchbares 

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand ein paar Links parat ? 


-greetz-


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

hmmm... meinst du homogen -> nur ein OS 
oder heterogen -> verschiedenste Systeme in einem Verbund???]


----------



## Chosi (31. Juli 2002)

ach mist, hast recht ... ich mein' natürlich heterogen ... 

wie komm' ich denn jetz auf homogen ?


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

du müsstest nun natürlich schon noch mitteilen, was genau du suchst. 
Suchst du Sachen für ein oberflächliches Referat oder willst du selber was einrichten? 
Bist du Anfänger oder schon ein Bissle eingeweiht?
Solls in die Win32 oder Linuxecke abdriften?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Juli 2002)

http://www.samba.org/

NetBIOS /SMB für UNIX/Linux um in einem MS Netzwerk einen Linux rechner einsetzen zu koennen

AppleTalk für UNIX/Linux
http://www.anders.com/projects/netatalk/

Naja damit (und weiterführende links innerhalb der seiten) dürftest genügend Links zur verfügung haben


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Juli 2002)

Network File System NFS 
http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1094.html
von Sun mit dem eigentlich alle UNIXE zurechtkommen AIX, Solaris, HP-UX *BSD Linux

Network Information System NIS
auch von Sun
http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/std/std2.html
-glaub war der link wenn nicht googlen

tcp/ip Protokoll würde ich so noch mit einbinden


----------

